# memorable food and wine matches



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Reading one of the many weekend papers 6 men in London spent 45.000 pounds sterling on wine at a restaurant called Petrus on thursday they drunk 1 montrachet,3 Petrus 46,47,45,and 1 d,yeum 1900 vintage whats been your most memorable wine and food evening I,ve had a few nothing as grand as that . I had chicken and morels with chalon segur or my pissed up chefs dinner with braised lamb shank and 87 clos de val cabernet start thinking ????


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

My most memorable glass of wine was a little over a year ago. Gianfranco Ferre, the famous designer, booked the private dining room for dinner. He bought lots of wine so there was some left. The Sous Chef walked by the pastry station with a glass as I was cleaning up. I was tired and hungry as I hadn't eaten the entire day. He let me take a sip. That first sip was amazing. I instantly felt happy to have gotten up that day. We started talking about how well balanced, velvety and delicious it was. He looked like he wanted it back so I snuck in one more sip before handing it back to him. He must have seen the look of disappointment in my face, so he took one more sip and then gave the glass back to me. I set the glass aside and hurriedly finished cleaning. Then I did something that I am ashamed to admit. I sat on the work table (how unprofessional) and slowly savored the wine. This wine was fantastic. It made me put everything aside just so I would focus my entire attention to it. Despite my hunger, I even put aside the food I was planning to eat. I drank the wine slowly, each sip bringing a new experience in my mouth. As I drank, I was reminded of a poem Catullus (I think) had written about a wonderful wine he was drinking as he sat under a tree. At last, 13 years after translating that poem, I finally understood how a wine could inspire poetry. I practically licked the glass when I finished. It turned out that this glass came from a $150 bottle. It was one of the most sought after wines because not much was made. Knowing this, I felt even luckier to have had a glass. I don't know which wine it was, unfortunately. But I know I couldn't have afforded it anyway.

[ July 08, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Multi course mushroom meal with Grange Grunge Hands down the most incredible wine I've ever had, shrooms were not bad either.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I can recall some meals I'll never forget, either because of the setting or the people I was with. I can remember what I ate at everyone of those meals. 

I can't recall the wines. I am sure I drank white, I don't care for red but I recall more then that. Guess I put more attention on the food.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

The most incredible wine I've ever had was a 1974 Robert Mondovi Private Reserve Cabernet. It is the wine that I compare all others to since then. The only thing close was a 1986 Silverado Cabernet which was very good just not as complex. Very drinkable. Both of the meals I had with this wines didn't stand up to the wines, although the chocolate terrine w/ the Mondovi is certainly in my top 10 desserts. Maybe it was because it was served w/ the wine


----------

